# FAO all members



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

There seems to be a person who keeps joining up on here, under multiple usernames, posting potentialy slanderous lab results about a certain supplement company.

We at UKM do not know the truth of these results at this time, so we are deleting all posts made for now.

If you see these posts apear, please report them....even if they look like a mod has posted them....the person is cleverly joining under what seems to be mods user names!

There have been around 50 posts made now....and it would seem it is someone with a vendetta against the company.

Please dont believe anything you read slating any supps companies at the moment, until the truth is uncovered.

Remember...lab results can be falsified easilly, to post on the net.

We want to state now, that UKM has nothing to do with these posts....and have no part in bad mouthing any supps companies, no matter what the products are like.

Also....this is not a cover up, we just wish the truth (either way) to come out officially, rather than through the back door.

thanks jimmy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheers for clearing it up mate.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

some people have got far to much time on their hands, cheers jimmy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Jimmy. Can you/the mods or whatever not just I.P ban the idiot(s) or something?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

we cant ban i.p. adresses unfortunately, as it would effect more than one member....banning innocents

just please report these posts and ignore the content untill (if it is true)proven otherwise


----------



## steve57 (Jul 17, 2010)

TheHammer said:


> some people have got far to much time on their hands, cheers jimmy.


Its not having "too much time on their hands", its about an ongoing saga and one party using a "number of stage tricks" to support his "cause". The problem is that it misconstrues the situation as if UKM is behind these posts or supports the "cause".

I can sit behind my keyboard and take a lab report from the web, edit it and change it to slate a clean company. Then when I post it on UKM and circle the edited figures in red, it looks like an "official post" misleading many, many people.When you have numerous anonymous sign-ups doing this, it appears as if this is the truth to casual observers.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

thank you stevie....this is exactly the point im making


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

also guys....i deleted the offending members posts all in one go....rather than one at a time

so if anyone has quoted the member, showing the lab result atachment in their quote.....please report it, so we can delete that as well

thanks jimmy


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been afew Trolls over on MT too

complete bell-ends!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Keeping my eye out...  ... Is it that SCnutrition guy..? or is it the ppl against him...feck it...I'm reporting all of them...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Doesn't the FUA have a line about sockpuppets?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

This useforx73 seems to live under a bridge IMHO


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

shawn55 said:


> I like your good work.


Your first post is to bring back to life a 3 year old thread lol?? Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

shawn55 said:


> I like your good work.


Strong bump


----------

